# Nice one!



## Rude Rudi (29/11/16)

As a 'visitor' to Cape Town for the day, I googled 'Vape stores in Cape Town' and blow me over, Juicy Joes was the one I chose!

I had no intention of buying anything - I just wanted to check the place out and mingle with like minded vapers!

I ended up getting a black SM25 and the chap coiled and wicked it up for me in two ticks! Tasted some juices, spoke some kak and walked out a very happy customer! Thanks guys, your rock - like really!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## AhVape (29/11/16)

Juicy Joes never disappoints, always top service

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tockit (30/11/16)

Always a great experience when going to juicy Joes 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (1/12/16)

Thanks Guys, glad you had a great experience. Will pass your sentiments on to the team

Reactions: Like 1


----------

